# What is a good dovetail jig for a Dewalt 618PK?



## kazan77777 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

I just bought a Dewalt 618PK router, and just started thinking about a dovetail jig.

Can someone tell me what a good jig is for this router?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

depends on how much you want to spend and exactly what you are wanting out of it. you can get DT jigs anywhere from $30 to $500+


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Harbor Freight has one for blind DTs. $35 when I was at the store last weekend.
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
If that doesn't please you, then you could spend $200 + for one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, I would never knock anyone for making dovetails. It seems most people think they must use them or their work is poor quality. That just isn't the case. There are many joints for strength and decoration, and with todays glues a rabbet joint is plenty strong enough for most jobs. Jigs start out around $30 and run to as much as you want to spend. Dovetails are a nice touch, and for some styles of projects no other joint would look right. Consider how often you will be making these joints? Any of the jigs will work with your router once you install the required guide bushing.(free hand use)


----------



## kazan77777 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can spend up to $150. I want a good quality jig that is easy to use. I saw the Porter Cable jig, which has good reviews on Amazon.com. However, I talked to a Porter Cable tech rep, and he said he wasn't sure if it would fit the Dewalt. So, I looked for a dewalt dt jig, but can't find one in any of the online stores. 

Could someone recommend a good brand? Or should I return my dewalt and get a Porter Cable?

In regard to what my requirements are: I am a beginner. Eventurally, I want to build a closet system for my daughter, but I don't plan on starting this project until I learn a bit more. For starters, I am going to practice building some drawers and boxes....so, I would like something that gets me started, but lasts a fair amount of time.


----------



## kazan77777 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm a beginner. As I said, I just bought the Dewalt, but I can still return it. 

I just noticed the Porter Cable dt jig on Amazon.com, which is about 1 of 2 or 3 jigs that have good reviews. It seams, however, if I want to use this jig, I need a Porter brand router. So, do I return my dewalt and get a Porter...or is there a something else I can consider?

Is there like a popular, name brand that a lot of people use?

As I said I am beginner. Initially, I am going to practice making boxes and drawers. Play around with it, get used it. Eventually, I want to make a closet system for my daughter. So, I would like something that is easy to use, durable, and able to make good quality joints.


----------



## kazan77777 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was looking at the Porter Cable dt jig on Amazon.com, which has good reviews on Amazon.com. However, if I want to use this jig, I need a Porter brand router. So, do I return my dewalt and get a Porter?...or is there a good dt jig that works with my Dewalt?

I am beginner. Initially, I am going to practice making boxes and drawers, play around with it, and get used it. Eventually, I want to make a closet system for my daughter. 

So, basically I'm looking for something that is easy to use, durable, and able to make good quality joints. I'm ok if it costs more, as long as its worth it.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the Porter Cable jig. You don't need their router, just one that accepts standard template guides. It comes with the one needed plus the bits. And is is very easy to use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike said:


> Any of the jigs will work with your router once you install the required guide bushing.


Did you understand this time?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Richard,

I own the DW618PK and used to have the PC4212. They worked just fine together and I'm not sure why an informed Rep would make a comment like that as all DT jigs will work with any router out there with the right accessories.

Go ahead and get the PC4212 if that is the one you like. I found it to be an excellent jig and it gets good reviews everywhere.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I own a pc 4210 dovetail jig its easy to use the first time I used it the dt came out great I use it with a dewalt 625 router it works great I just needed to make a router base that accepted the guide bushing it was quite easy to do.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*dove tale jig*



kazan77777 said:


> I can spend up to $150. I want a good quality jig that is easy to use. I saw the Porter Cable jig, which has good reviews on Amazon.com. However, I talked to a Porter Cable tech rep, and he said he wasn't sure if it would fit the Dewalt. So, I looked for a dewalt dt jig, but can't find one in any of the online stores.
> 
> Could someone recommend a good brand? Or should I return my dewalt and get a Porter Cable?
> 
> In regard to what my requirements are: I am a beginner. Eventurally, I want to build a closet system for my daughter, but I don't plan on starting this project until I learn a bit more. For starters, I am going to practice building some drawers and boxes....so, I would like something that gets me started, but lasts a fair amount of time.


here is the one i use Gifkins Dovetail Jig I bought mine from here A10 Box Makers Dovetail Jig - Gifkins - The Japan Woodworker Catalog It cost a little bit But with one set up you can cut both tail's and pin's I have 2 routers and 2 tables I just set them up for each cut That way you dont have to change bit's But not a problum One you use it you will find it is easy to use and very tight tail's and pin's I use mine all the time good luck del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks del

That's a great demo .. like you I like the Grifkin dovetail jig But I also like the Katie dovetail jig it's setup and runs the about same as the Grifkin but with a little extras, the dovetail spacing can be setup just about anywhere on the stock, plus it can be used to put in box joints,blind joints as well 

Plus like the Grifkin it can be used on the router table and you don't need the brass guides in the base of the router to get a nice clean dovetail..

Plus you can buy in the states with FREE shipping, that's real plus in my book 
I should note the same bit set can be used to put in the dovetail key splines, on the corners 

Catalog #15 Page 67-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood
Catalog #15 Page 3-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood
Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood


To beat the high price of the bits get them off ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/5pc-Top-Bearing...h=item140312634321&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
==========



del schisler said:


> here is the one i use Gifkins Dovetail Jig I bought mine from here A10 Box Makers Dovetail Jig - Gifkins - The Japan Woodworker Catalog It cost a little bit But with one set up you can cut both tail's and pin's I have 2 routers and 2 tables I just set them up for each cut That way you dont have to change bit's But not a problum One you use it you will find it is easy to use and very tight tail's and pin's I use mine all the time good luck del


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with BJ on the Katie jig. If I had to buy over again, I would get the Katie instead of the Gifkins for the added flexibility. Don't get me wrong as I like my Gifkins, but feel that I would like the Katie even more.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

To reiterate what others have said, the only "fit" between the router and the DT jig is the guide bushing - the bright metal or brass fitting that goes in the router sub-base and rides along the fingers of the jig template as you rout the joint. Some routers come with different sized openings for the guide bushing, but many follow the PC (Porter Cable) standard of a 1 3/16" opening. 

The combination of the size of the guide bushing, the size and angle of the bit, and the size and spacing of the fingers on the jig's template control the fit and spacing of the tails and pins of the joint. As such, the guide bushing and bits may be specific to any particular jig. That's why PC supplies the bushing and bits with their jig. They do, however, provide the specs, so bits and bushings can be purchased from other sources, if you wish.

Some DT jigs are designed to be used on a router table, where the jig and stock are moved against the stationary bit and guide bushing. Others, like the PC jig are designed for the router to be used free hand, with the jig clamped to a workbench. Also, note that some jigs are designed to be used with stock of a certain thickness, and not all jigs do all of the variations of dovetails (through and half-blind) and box joints. Buying a jig that has the capability of doing all three types of joints, and of various sizes, may be a good investment for the future. 

For me, the PC 4212/4216 was the right combination, but your objectives and requirements may differ.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Stick with your DeWalt router. The Porter Cable jig will work with it. You are going to need a suitable bushing to match. A bushing is something that fits either into the base of your router, or and this may be easier, into an aftermarket base like Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Router TurnLock™ - Base Plate / Metal Nose Bushing Set that fits onto your router. They come in a set with various sizes, one of which will match your router jig. This will stick down beneath your router and guide your router in and out of the jig. 
The Milescraft stuff is not very expensive and that base also works with other things they make that are useful, like their offset base Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - EU Router TurnLock™ - Offset Base
You should be able to pick them up at good prices on Amazon.

HTH

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, I don't know if Porter Cable supply a dovetail bit with that jig, but if not, you are going to need one to match your jig like this Dovetail Bits Note that they mention at the top the relevant part number for the one for your Porter Cable jig.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## kazan77777 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everyone....

I goofed when I submitted all those replies....I submitted one reply and did't think it went through...so, I retyped it, and it didn't seam like it went through...Again, I retryped my reply.....I don't know exactly how many times I typed the same question, but it was a bunch...

Anyway, thanks everyone for your help....I went with the PC 4210.

Great forum...I hope to repay everyone's help by providing answers to other's question whenever I can...

Again, sorry for the multiple postings snafu...


----------

